# Do i really need a ups



## Siddhant giri (May 6, 2014)

Hey
I live in chandrapur maharashtra
And the power outages are about 2/3times a week
And i mainly only play games on my pc so if the power goes out no problem for me most games autosave but will it damage my pc? 
I just cant afford it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 6, 2014)

The hardware won't be damaged but you may suffer data loss. Anyways, having a UPS is always preferable when power cut occurs so often. Moreover, a UPS will also protect the PC from voltage fluctuations.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 6, 2014)

Siddhant giri said:


> Hey
> I live in chandrapur maharashtra
> And the power outages are about 2/3times a week
> And i mainly only play games on my pc so if the power goes out no problem for me most games autosave but will it damage my pc?
> I just cant afford it



have a read here *www.halfgaar.net/why-power-failures-are-bad-for-your-data


----------



## Siddhant giri (May 6, 2014)

Thanks 
Would a stabilizer suffice


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 6, 2014)

I'm not aware of the cost of a stabblizer but a quality APC 600 VA ups costs 2.3k. If a stabblizer costs anywhere near this, get the ups instead as it will provide regulation as well as power backup.


----------



## Siddhant giri (May 6, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm not aware of the cost of a stabblizer but a quality APC 600 VA ups costs 2.3k. If a stabblizer costs anywhere near this, get the ups instead as it will provide regulation as well as power backup.



Thanks can you give me a good one's link


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 6, 2014)

Siddhant giri said:


> Thanks can you give me a good one's link



these upses are heavy and may incur additional charges as shipping. better buy locally. you will save a lot.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 6, 2014)

Siddhant giri said:


> Thanks can you give me a good one's link



What is your PC's config?


----------



## Siddhant giri (May 6, 2014)

I3 2120 
H61 mobo 
Msi r7 260x oc 
4 gb ram 
500gb seagate barracuda later upgrading to 1tb
450watt psu no brand thinking bout buying cx500


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 6, 2014)

Get antec vp450s psu and apc rs600 ups.


----------



## Siddhant giri (May 6, 2014)

Ok just googling it


----------



## Siddhant giri (May 6, 2014)

But if i decide to crossfire it later which psu should i buy


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2014)

Get a APC 1100VA UPS @ 5.4k & Antec VP650P @ 4.5k for SLI/CF.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 7, 2014)

You are 99% unlikely to crossfire it in future. Think about it.


----------



## Siddhant giri (May 7, 2014)

But why i mean i play in 1080p and i cant go lower than medium


----------



## Siddhant giri (May 7, 2014)

Normally how many years does a graphics card lasts?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 7, 2014)

Siddhant giri said:


> But why i mean i play in 1080p and i cant go lower than medium





Siddhant giri said:


> Normally how many years does a graphics card lasts?



Then you should go for at least a 550 W PSU and 800 VA UPS.


----------



## quicky008 (May 7, 2014)

Siddhant giri said:


> Normally how many years does a graphics card lasts?



Depends primarily on your luck,the quality of the components used in the GPU and your usage patterns-Most well known gpu manufacturers like Asus,sapphire,zotac etc usually use good quality components in their graphics cards in order to improve their durability.Also,if you take good care of your pc and clean it on a regular basis then it should last atleast 4-5 years or longer.

Getting a ups is always recommended even if you don't experience too much voltage fluctuations or power cuts in your area-for your current system,the 600VA APC ups suggested by harshilsharma should do just fine.


----------

